# Is this a regular Cherry?



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey just curious if this is the regular cherry. She's the only one that looks like this in the tank. Is that stripe down it's back normal? 
Thanks


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The stripe is not uncommon for Neos.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep, that is normal. I had a 10 gallon RCS going and occasionally I'd get super dark maroon ones with a very pale stripe. I'd also get close to see through ones haha. It is a genetic thing. I like them though. hopefully when i start a colony again i'm going to separate the ones i like ( like the one you have there) and make a new strand


----------

